# Communities > Bladesmiths, Blacksmiths, Artisans and Professionals > Japanese-Style Sword Makers Cafe >  My latest

## Dan Pfanenstiel

Here's one that's coming along swell, for me anyway. I wanted to try something in the nanbokucho style, though not tachi length, so here's my effort. 

Nagasa- 28"
Motohaba- 1.25"
Sori- .75"
Looks somewhat saki-zori to me.

Hand forged 1050 steel, fresh from the quench last weekend and a quick arato polish and etch. Anyone else who can't wait for a decent polish to see the hamon? This hamon is somewhat what I'm hoping to get, though I wish the activity in the center went to both ends. I've still got an even heating problem.

Dan

----------


## Dan Pfanenstiel

Prolly helps if I attach the pic.

----------


## Gary B

Looking good! I only do tanto and the occasional Wakizashi myself, but I have the same problem. I have to see immediately what I have in the way of hamon.

Good work. Show us a pic after its polished :drool:

----------


## Dan Pfanenstiel

Hey Gary, thanks. Nice web sight, nice work yourself. Mostly tanto here too, but I've gotta delve into the long stuff sometimes.

Dan

----------

